# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Learn serbian

## Vasya_Polak

Hey! 
I'm from Russia. My language is russian and a little bit english and german. 
I'm just trying to study serbian. And I wanna find someone who speak or studying serbian to get some practice. 
Just PM me.
Thanks.

----------


## DestinationMoscow

HI! 
My name is Mile,
and i am from Serbia. 
I want to learn russian language. 
If you want,
you can contact me on MSN Messanger. Hopefully we can help each other. zimskijumper@hotmail.com   ::

----------


## Svoboda

Српски это очень интересный язык)

----------

